# Maybe I shouldn't have sold Christie Lodge



## thinze3 (Jan 6, 2011)

I sold my 3BR Christie Lodge timeshare last year, because I was afraid the value was near ZERO and would seen be a liability. I received an offer to good to pass up.

Anyway, my Christie lodge had gotten me good trades through the years, but my ability to actually see very good units on II's website outside of Flexchange was next to nil.  I could see Premier units at places like Sheraton's Vistana Villages and Marriott's Grand Vista (and the like), but that was about it.  There were times when I was trying to trade into Legend's Edge and could see units with my Marriott's but could not see them with my CL. I used to call and complain to no avail. Ultimately I would usually get the trade.

I never told II that I sold the unit and consequently, the unit is still in my account, giving me the ability to do searches with it.  I like this because my Marriott's have a quality filter that blocks anything but Premier units.

Well, today I did my first search with my old CL unit and and low and behold, it sees everything! I can see all the usual silver and "light" gold quality units that I could see before, but I can also see the true gold crown or "premier" resorts.

I can see Hyatts, Westins, and Marriotts outside of Flexchange. I see everything my Marriotts see plus more. 2BR units at the Marriotts, Westins and Sheratons until December in Desert Springs,  Arizona and Utah. I can even see 2012 2BR units at Marriott's Grand Ocean and 2012 3BR units at Marriott's Surfwatch.  WOW!


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow, what great sightings.  I'd always thought CL was 'so-so' from reviews, but obviously this is a good ski season and people are more willing to travel (or did you even have the good ski weeks?)

I'm sure the 3 BD also is a big draw.  Too bad these things fluctuate all the time.


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 7, 2011)

Muranojo, you have to have visited CL to know how tiny the units are. The 3BR units are maybe 800sf, not your typical 3BR unit.


Interesting that I have received multiple PM's on this posting. One even suggested I remove it because the powers to be may be watching.  I have not listed individual sightings, therefore I don't believe I have broken any Tug rules. To me, this is no different than Starwood owners telling everyone what they see with their newly classified 'gold plus' units. I surely don't believe I have broken any unwritten rules either, and do understand that this is a public forum.

IMHO it seems that Christie Lodge's trading power has been changed with II and I think it is right that others are notified.

To the CL owner who PM'd me and discovered that he too can now see better units, I hope this thread was a help.  Maybe other 'unrated' resort owners need to check their units.


----------



## Phill12 (Jan 7, 2011)

I feel that when things get better and working people start taking their vacations again many will regret selling off their timeshares.

 One thing that never changes is the fact working families love the vacation time and look forward to the time off. I posted last year that down the road many would wish they held on to their units. 
 The news keeps stating how already hotels and vacation travel is getting better and flights are doing well also. 

 We sold one of our units this year but very happy to still own the other unit and love going to Lake Tahoe.:whoopie: 

 PHILL12


----------



## Dave*H (Jan 7, 2011)

This will probably sound crazy to most of you, but Christie Lodge is one of the favorite places to stay in Colorado for my family.  The rooms are very small and utilitarian, but we get one by the ping pong tables and hot tubs and the kids use that common area almost as an extension of the room.  One year we split our group in two with a room at the Sheraton Mountain Vista and Christie Lodge and more wanted to stay at Christie Lodge.  The shuttle is extremely convenient and frequent so people can come and go to the slopes as they please. Many of the other sleep 8 units at other resorts do so with 2 pullouts while a sleep 8 (3 bdrm) at Christie Lodge has 3 real beds.  (I'll take a real bed in a tiny room over a pullout in a larger room any time.)  The people I meet who are fine with Christie Lodge are generally there to ski, not entertain in their rooms.  From the reviews and comments, it's obvious there are plenty who don't care for Christie Lodge, but hey, that means more availability for us.


----------



## Kim (Jan 17, 2011)

I love the Christie Lodge! Yes, it is small, but there are just two of us and yes, we are just there to ski! We booked a week there on Orbitz about 5 years ago kind of spur-of-the-moment. Then a few months later I spotted a unit on eBay, bid on it and got it for a steal! The only weeks we can go during ski season are Thanksgiving or the first 2 weeks of December, but that works for us! Not crowded and good enough conditions for us. This season it was awesome. And I think the Christie has improved since we've been going there. Nice new outside hot tub was installed last summer. We loved it!


----------



## badbeatjackpot (Jan 25, 2011)

Sorry I'm relatively new.
What is Marriot's "Flex Change Period"?

I am curious to see whether my deposit is not seeing all the great property available on an online search.


----------

